# Well played mother nature, well played.



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

This is what we woke up to this morning. :wacko:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We are suppose to be getting 5-10cm today. I am not looking forward to it! Where abouts are you?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:::::Re is very jealous:::::


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I would never survive in that climate. It's already been in the 80's here and if we ever get snow it's 3 or 4 inches and is usually gone in a day or two. I'm way too wimpy and my dogs are too short. They'd be lost forever in a snowdrift. :smile:


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

It was 23C here (central Alberta) yesterday, and supposed to be 25C today... but 4C and snow forecasted for Friday


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> We are suppose to be getting 5-10cm today. I am not looking forward to it! Where abouts are you?


We are in southwest Pennsylvania.  And we're supposed to get another 5-8 inches of snow before today is over. Silly silly weather.



Donna Little said:


> I would never survive in that climate. It's already been in the 80's here and if we ever get snow it's 3 or 4 inches and is usually gone in a day or two. I'm way too wimpy and my dogs are too short. They'd be lost forever in a snowdrift. :smile:


Haha it's been in the 80's here already too! This picture was taken* four days ago*:









Thank you everyone! My crazy dogs love it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Cara said:


> We are in southwest Pennsylvania.  And we're supposed to get another 5-8 inches of snow before today is over. Silly silly weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought PA was going to have a crazy hot summer.....


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

magicre said:


> i thought PA was going to have a crazy hot summer.....


I think we are supposed to, we had no real winter and it's already been much hotter than normal for this time of year. It was in the 80's four days ago...but then out of nowhere we got this snow.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Cara said:


> We are in southwest Pennsylvania.  And we're supposed to get another 5-8 inches of snow before today is over. Silly silly weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about extremes! That's crazy! And would not be funny in the least if it happened here!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When we lived in Indiana we just shoveled a square out of the snow and carried Snorkels out. She's way too short for the snow. And Rebel is bald so he had to wear a sweater all winter. 

Of course, here Snorkels is very sensitive to the heat. Picky dog. And Rebel is bald so he can't go out in the sun.

I think we need to move where it never ranges out of the 70s.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> When we lived in Indiana we just shoveled a square out of the snow and carried Snorkels out. She's way too short for the snow. And Rebel is bald so he had to wear a sweater all winter.
> 
> Of course, here Snorkels is very sensitive to the heat. Picky dog. And Rebel is bald so he can't go out in the sun.
> 
> I think we need to move where it never ranges out of the 70s.


add to that, no extreme weather. when you find it, let me know.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh wow! Well its super hot here. Avery went out to sun bathe and after about 10 minutes I made her come in because her belly was burning pink!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, the snow is beautiful!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice pictures, looks like the dog had a good time. I was expecting this snow (western Pa here) and it just missed me. Got a lot of rain but just warm enough to stay rain. It will be gone in a day so at least you got to enjoy it. I am dreading what this summer is going to be like. It will be brutal. I like having all four seasons where they should be. This weather....its nuts.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Snow!!

You are so lucky!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cara said:


> I think we are supposed to, we had no real winter and it's already been much hotter than normal for this time of year. It was in the 80's four days ago...but then out of nowhere we got this snow.


That's how it's been here as well. We've had a bunch of hot teaser days that hit record highs and then the next day it's in the 40's-50's with rain and slush...I just wish it would pick a temp and stay that way...

My parent shih tzu is very short and she braves the snow like a champ! Of course my parents do shovel her a path but that doesn't mean she stays on it lol. She comes in with snow balls attach to every inch of her fur that little nut. Though this year we really didn't have much snow so it didn't happen very often...


----------

